

Remote Webkit-based debugger for webapps running on a mobile browser - tonyskn
http://pmuellr.github.com/weinre/

======
tgandrews
I haven't had a look through the code yet, but I presume this using some sort
of web/flashsockets based changing of the DOM depending on what is done on the
server so you can change and see what is going on with the client?

Edit: Having had a look it doesn't seem be doing that. Using some sort of
series of ".scoop" files. What are these?

